# 125g w/ 40g breeder sump. high tech, in wall-goodness



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

*As of: 12/03/2013*










*As of: 07/05/2013*










I put together a quick progression album for reddit. people seem to be really digging it there, so i figured i'd share here as well. 

http://imgur.com/a/jwssM#0

My wife and I are in the midst of renovating our basement to be a more usable living space. That includes a TV area, a kid's play area, and a mixed used area. 

This mixed use area will be a night time office, for when I have work to do and the family is asleep, an area for the aforementioned 125 gallon, and possible a dry bar (hell, maybe wet).

We have a closet in the corner that was being used for storage as well as access to our electrical box. It sat at around 6' x 6'. The idea was always to keep this that size... only now it's coming out about a foot one way, and 18.5" the other!

The 125 will sit with full visibility of the front and one side, so it'll be in the corner of a wall. 

At this point in the renovation we're up to building out that area itself... and currently, the only tank related item (pictured below) is a 20' PVC tube that will be connected to the tank's pump for easy water changes. 

This weekend will, if our new stairs arent in, culminate with the rest of the closet being built w/ the opening/stand for the tank as well as hot and cold water lines to make water changes a simple ordeal!

So far I've planned out a decent bit of what will be going into the tank:

flora: 
Vallisneria spiralis
Anubias barteri var. barteri
Anubias barteri var. nana
african fern
Eleocharis parvula
red tiger lotus

fauna:
3-4 pair kirbensis cichlids
1 Ctenopoma Acutirostre
20-40 Congo tetra
20-40 african banded barb 
* african killifish (probably not)
* Synodontis catfish (not sure which species)
* Atya gabonensis (viper shrimp)

Substrate will be coming from our own hydrophyte. I received some of his substrate for my 20g long and love it.

Lighting will come from buildmyled.com

I already have ferts and co2 system(s). while most of my plants don't require a "high tech" set up, the hairgrass will.

I am still debating with myself between using a 55g as a sump, or going with a filter. If i went with a sump I could use a section as a grow out tank for the baby kirbensis I plan on being able to sell.

the hardscape will mainly be driftwood and stones and not made to resemble much of anything other than a natural habitat (though that may be a stretch)

As you might tell, my flora and fauna choices are all strictly african. I currently have a pair of kirbensis and, really, they're my inspiration for this tank.

eventually I plan on adding an arduino unit to control the timing for co2, lights (with dusk and dawn), fertilizer dosing and toggling the heater. I may even look into automated feeding and water changes.


----------



## Broskie (Jan 23, 2013)

Can't wait to follow along.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Broskie said:


> Can't wait to follow along.


haha thanks. to be honest, i'm not sure how long this will take. We still have a lot more to do on the basement, electrical outlets, drywall, doors. hell, we still have a couple walls to put up and stairs to replace.

I'm hoping, to at least, be able to have a tank and sump in place and plumbed up after the drywall is complete. Lighting is the next most expensive part of the tank... and the basement comes first. So we'll see what happens.

I'm waiting on a couple good sized side jobs to come through to help fund this project.


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, to be fair, rbarn's 300 gallon discus has been years in the making now, and there's still dozens of people following the thread, just waiting for it to update!

Sounds like an incredible project. I like how it's going into the corner, so you can see two sides. And I'd LOVE to have an office space with an aquarium to gaze into while I think 

Did you decide on a sump, then? In your first post you weren't sure. I don't have any real experience with sumps, but I imagine for such a large tank, if it's built in like you're planning, a sump would be very much worth the consideration.

I look forward to watching this come together!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Silmarwen said:


> Well, to be fair, rbarn's 300 gallon discus has been years in the making now, and there's still dozens of people following the thread, just waiting for it to update!
> 
> Sounds like an incredible project. I like how it's going into the corner, so you can see two sides. And I'd LOVE to have an office space with an aquarium to gaze into while I think
> 
> ...


haha yeah... it won't take me years to get this done! The basement is planned to be finished in the spring. I'm also not going all out, I don't have the ability to spend thaaaaat much. But definitely over time will I be dabbling with the arduino to see what i can automate.

I think I'm planning on the sump... I have a 55. I am worried about gassing off the co2 and am still looking into remedies for that. maybe it just won't be that big of a deal? A sump seems like the best idea though. many more gallons of water and the display tank won't get low, it'll contain all of the tank crap, and give me the ability to have space for juvenile fish. on top of that I was debating with having some emerged plants in it to help filter the water w/ their roots. 

It'll be a "sort've" office. I'll be placing my desk in that area, but it won't be closed in. We'll see how well that works out with a 2 year old.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Subbed, though to be honest I hate journals that take patience but I couldn't help myself when I saw congos!! 
I have a 125 as well, currently just 7 congos but plan to have about 20 or more in (hopefully) the near future.


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

scapegoat said:


> haha yeah... it won't take me years to get this done! The basement is planned to be finished in the spring. I'm also not going all out, I don't have the ability to spend thaaaaat much. But definitely over time will I be dabbling with the arduino to see what i can automate.
> 
> I think I'm planning on the sump... I have a 55. I am worried about gassing off the co2 and am still looking into remedies for that. maybe it just won't be that big of a deal? A sump seems like the best idea though. many more gallons of water and the display tank won't get low, it'll contain all of the tank crap, and give me the ability to have space for juvenile fish. on top of that I was debating with having some emerged plants in it to help filter the water w/ their roots.
> 
> It'll be a "sort've" office. I'll be placing my desk in that area, but it won't be closed in. We'll see how well that works out with a 2 year old.


I've wanted so badly to play with an arduino on my tanks, but it seems a little pointless when I've only got low-tech 10-gallons, haha.

A sump would certainly make things tidier up top! And a space for young fish is definitely appealing... Young children, on the other hand... Good luck with that! :hihi:


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

rustbucket said:


> Subbed, though to be honest I hate journals that take patience but I couldn't help myself when I saw congos!!
> I have a 125 as well, currently just 7 congos but plan to have about 20 or more in (hopefully) the near future.


oh i hear ya. I hate threads like this too. I want pictures pictures pictures. Unfortunately, I have to be patient too. Which, might work out for the best for this tank as I spend more time planning it.



Silmarwen said:


> I've wanted so badly to play with an arduino on my tanks, but it seems a little pointless when I've only got low-tech 10-gallons, haha.
> 
> A sump would certainly make things tidier up top! And a space for young fish is definitely appealing... Young children, on the other hand... Good luck with that! :hihi:


the child is the reason that we decided on a wall tank with an ample working/storage space. This way everything is pretty much locked away.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

love LOVE the visual impact of a corner in-wall installation.


----------



## magnum (Jun 23, 2011)

Good stuff basement builds are always intriguing. Subscribed


----------



## Grimnokk (Dec 31, 2012)

magnum said:


> Good stuff basement builds are always intriguing. Subscribed


Agree. Hope to be able to do something like this some day.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

sick lid said:


> love LOVE the visual impact of a corner in-wall installation.


I was dead set on doing it that way if it was going to be in a wall. I'm not spending hundreds of dollars on a tank to only display a single side. If it wasn't there it'd be out of the wall.



magnum said:


> Good stuff basement builds are always intriguing. Subscribed





Grimnokk said:


> Agree. Hope to be able to do something like this some day.


hopefully i won't disappoint!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Man, this is going to be a cool build!!!

I wish we had basements here in Texas, as it would be my Fish Room for sure!!! But considering we only have about 1' of topsoil till you start hitting the solid limestone bedrock, a basement would be a major demo job!!!

Anyway I agree about seeing 2 sides of the tank! A buddy of mine had a 180g in wall, and while it was cool, I didn't care for only seeing the front! I think Your Idea will be perfect! Subscribed!!! Also you r fish choice is VERY COOL!!! 

Keep up the great work!
Drew


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> Man, this is going to be a cool build!!!
> 
> I wish we had basements here in Texas, as it would be my Fish Room for sure!!! But considering we only have about 1' of topsoil till you start hitting the solid limestone bedrock, a basement would be a major demo job!!!
> 
> ...


thanks. The wife was complaining about the amount of space back there. I'll have about a 6'x6' section that isnt fish tank. I'll have a 55g plastic trash can for water changes, and hopefully everything else under the tank itself.

now... certainly I need a quarantine tank, right? So... maybe the 20g long gets set up in there w/ a HOB for that. :icon_evil oh, i've also got a 12g nanocube reef tank that I'd like to upgrade to something like the 20 long, or maybe a 28g nanocube. so then that can go in there as a quarantine tank as well. 

and just incase those kirbs breed successfully I might need to put them somewhere other than the sump, so I guess i can set up the 45g in there as well :icon_evil

sooo, it might turn into a little fish room. not that that is planned or anything... nope, not planned at all.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Will you have access from the front of the tank for maintenance, or strictly from behind? That is really the only regret I have with my setup, not very easy to prune from the back.


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

scapegoat said:


> sooo, it might turn into a little fish room. not that that is planned or anything... nope, not planned at all.


I see no planning occurring whatsoever. :icon_cool 

I do, however, look forward to seeing whatever may just _happen_, you know?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

sick lid said:


> Will you have access from the front of the tank for maintenance, or strictly from behind? That is really the only regret I have with my setup, not very easy to prune from the back.


access will be from behind only, giggity. I see your point regarding trimming though. Really not sure I want to throw another wrench into the plan. Though, I'm sure it wouldnt be too difficult to hide some hardware. However, my planned flora shouldnt require too much trimming. I'm thinking the hairgrass will really be the only thing I need to worry about.

I did consider using foam core board as the tank backing though, for easy removal and to see through from behind if need be.



Silmarwen said:


> I see no planning occurring whatsoever. :icon_cool
> 
> I do, however, look forward to seeing whatever may just _happen_, you know?


haha me too me too. She at least understands the need for a quarantine tank, even though I don't have one and keep mentioning that I should. 99% sure she won't have an issue as long as the plethora of tanks arent in her face.

Also, no word on the stairs as of this morning. My fingers are cross that they don't come in this week as I'd really like to see the tank area built. I'm also undecided on when to order the tank from Hidden Reef. my main concern is having the tank in place and something happening to it during the rest of construction... but it'd be nice to start working on the electrical (no big deal) and sump during the week.


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

Silmarwen said:


> Well, to be fair, rbarn's 300 gallon discus has been years in the making now,


come on, it hasnt even been 18 months yet, lol


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

rbarn said:


> come on, it hasnt even been 18 months yet, lol


The first post was in 2011. It is now 2013. Ergo, "years." My logic is impeccable! :hihi:


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

subscribed! Cant wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Great huge update for the fish "room" area. I do have to apologize that this will be the last update for a bit as I still need the tank as well as continue to plan the filtration aaaaand do the rest of the basement.

Ran into a little snag with the 55g as a sump. there is only a depth of 11.5" under the tank, and with the 55 is 12 3/4" deep... so no go there. I'm thinking of looking into a 37g which would fit to the left of the off-center center brace. and stick out a bit. not a big deal, just not what I want. so still plenty of time to plan and decide. might have to go with a commercial sump, or maybe order up some acrylic and have a go at making one myself from scratch.

We put the 90g I'm trying to get rid of in place to see how the 125 would fit, since they're the same depth of 18.5" (including trim) and the damn thing fits perfectly on the corner. We're slightly out of square with the wall that has the door, but I'm not concerned since we can fudge a bit with trim to make it look fine.


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

tip: do the trim along the bottom of the tank 2-3" up the side of the tank and then you will not see the ugly substrate line.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Love the idea of the 2 sided view. My last house I closed in the carport to add a family room. I put a 90 saltwater in the wall. And I built a 7' wide bay window in front. We were the last house on a dead end street so as you approached the house yo saw this gorgeous saltwater tank through the bay window. When we had this house built I had a closet put in the hall behind the family room just for a fish tank. Siting on the sofa you'd see the TV, fireplace and the tank. We always enjoyed that tank in the wall in the last house. We built this house in 99. Still no tank in the wall. I suggested a 2 sided view but the other half nixed that idea.
We've had tanks since we got married. My 3.5 year old has always known these tanks. Only twice in 3.5 years has he put anything into my lowest tank. He wanted to see if his hot wheels car would sink. Since he was able to I've let him help me feed the fish and the turtle. Some parents also put up all their breakables. We've never done that and he hasn't broken any. Same at my inlaws house since they take care of him during the week. 
Today we took the trip to Nolans. He chose a red tip shark and a Bala. Kid knows what he wants.

The 90 is still in my last house. And it's going to foreclosure. Hmmmmm.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

rbarn said:


> tip: do the trim along the bottom of the tank 2-3" up the side of the tank and then you will not see the ugly substrate line.


I don't mind seeing the substrate, definitely not enough to lose 2-3" of tank. the plan is to bring the drywall up a little over the trim and edge that with a very simple edge and paint it black to match the trim.

something like this: http://www.lowes.com/pd_95526-19-62050800032_0__?productId=3120415

heading to a couple LFS' today to price out the tank and figure out options. I'd love an overflow in the back left corner, but I'm not sure that'll be enough to such a long tank, but it would be the best for reducing it's visibility


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Went to get pricing on the tank amd ended up ordering a standard aqueon drilled 125. My wife, the doll that she is, said it will be cool to have it in place. She's went from questioning my sanity to seeing my vision with the latest progress. 

Now to figure out this sump mess, figure out what pump I need, and plan out the piping with co2. This is progressing faster than I thought.


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

scapegoat said:


> My wife, the doll that she is, said it will be cool to have it in place. She's went from questioning my sanity to seeing my vision with the latest progress.


It's a lot clearer once you see the wall frame up, though! It looks great so far, I'm excited to see that much progress! Sucks about the sump problems, though. Good thing you realized before t got too far, though, right?

This thread makes me think, though--for all of you who build-in tanks like this... How does that affect the re-sale value of the home? I mean, if I ran across a home with 200 gallons of built-in fish tank, I'd be ecstatic, but I feel like for some realtors that might be a hard sell, between maintenance or tear-down/remodeling.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

With the way this is done the tank can be removed and the wall framed in. Then bam; its just a closet. There was already one here anyway. And we could easily remove this prior to listing the home, or leave it

Hell, it could be a bar area.


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

scapegoat said:


> With the way this is done the tank can be removed and the wall framed in. Then bam; its just a closet. There was already one here anyway. And we could easily remove this prior to listing the home, or leave it
> 
> Hell, it could be a bar area.


I suppose that's very true. Wet bar FTW! We used to actually have our 55g installed on our wet bar in our old house. The one thing I truly hated about moving was having to leave it behind :/ There are days when I consider going back, knocking on the door, and being like... "Do you just have, like, the rocks from that aquarium? Can I have them back? I'll give you, like, a hundred bucks for them. Please?"

...That being said, I aso realized that we've never spent more than 7-8 years in a single place, so it's hard for me to conceive of owning a house and having it long enough for your children to grow up in it and such. A built-in tank is much more reasonable in a 20-year home than a 7-year home.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

We're only planning on being here for another 5-10 years. But we made the decision that this 1200sq/ft rancher wasnt big enough. We planned on staying for a bit then having children. Buuut found out she conceived the day we signed papers. Two years later we're wanting more space but love the house, property, and neighborhood. 

As soon as we decided to do the basement I was dead set on a fish tank.


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh, isn't life funny like that, though. If you really want to stay, but need more space, there's always additions, aren't there? My aunt and uncle added a nice sun room a few years ago, and use that as a living/entertaining space instead of the living room, which was converted to an office/craft space. Of course, their kids are all grown and gone now, but they entertain grandkids a lot.

If I ever get the chance to remodel a basement, I'd do the same thing, honestly. I might have to add that to any future husband's vows: "...and I'll let you build a fish tank into the basement, should we acquire one." Just so he's aware.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

We definitely dont plan on staying here forever. I'd love to give a whole new area a try. So we're having fun and making this a house we can survive each other in for another decade haha


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

Haha, that sounds like a worthy goal! And if she's starting to get excited about the tank going in, that's all the better  I think your little one will love it, too. Put the time-out spot by the tank once it's all set up! Whenever my brothers and I threw tantrums, mom would sit us by the tank and make us look at it. Not even two minutes, we were calmed down and entertained by watching the fish. I think it was rather genius on her part.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

well, the tank arrived at hidden reef about a week sooner than I expected. Now I'm trying to figure out a way to get the thing home.

I also order one of the two 36" LED lights from buildmyled.com. I'll be placing it on the 20g long for the time being as I'm sick of the 24" t5ho bulb.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

tank is being picked up tomorrow AM, so expect some pictures of it in place of the 90 (then removed for safe keeping. Stairs aren't built yet, as of this second, so the section above the tank will be built this weekend. Once the drywall is in place and prepped for painting the tank will be put back for good and I can start laying out the filtration while we finish up the rest of the basement.

I've also been doing some research into kribensis as i've decided to look for keeping pairs of different varieties. During this research I've figured that the kribensis, at least the male, I have is not of the more common pulcher species of the pelvicachromis but is a member of the sacrimontis species. Which, really, just means he'll end up an inch or two larger than a common male krib.

It's difficult to tell, but in this picture http://bugeyed.webfactional.com/static/media/uploads/personal/fish/20130108_194943.jpg, you can see some faint iridescence in his cheek, which the pulcher does not have. 

So this guy may either be a hybrid of the two, or a full blown sacrimontis. I'll try to get some better pictures this evening if he is willing to grace me with more color.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

for me... this whole thread is what a tank journal is supposed to be!!!!! awesome build


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

a few pictures as the work this weekend wraps up.

nice little pic of the family sitting on our new wall haha. Father in law, who is really the brains behind the carpentry work, lifting the tank into place. Without him I don't know how this would've gotten together.

And finally a good corner shot of it in place.

We've got hot and cold water ran as well. another big thank you to my FIL for that. He jokes that he's my helper, but I'm really his. we've pretty much told him what we wanted and he figured out how to do it. I cut, hammered, and lent some thoughts as well.

We need to pull the tank off and the plywood again. Turns out the center is higher than the sides and we need to take a belt sander to the 2x4 to flatten it out. not a big deal, but it would be if we put water in the tank!

We're not 100% square, but we'll be fine once the drywall and trim go up.

From here on out I don't know if I'll have updates until the drywall is up, spackled, and ready for paint. Once that happens the tank will be put in place for good, the trim added, which will overlap the tank trim just a tad. Once all that is done then it'll be time to work on the tank's plumbing and as soon as that is done I'll be filling and testing that whole system.

I fully expect the basement to be complete within the next 2 months. I'd really like to see the basement finished by my 30th birthday this coming april; though, i don't feel like the tank will be ready. I have some hardscape layouts in my head I'll start to sketch in the mean time.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Way, way cool.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

LB79 said:


> Way, way cool.


thanks. It's so damn tough not to sit down there and stare at it and it is months away from having any water in it.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

rock on! The cold water has been finished. (please tilt your head for the picture, sorry) We were short 6" of copper to finish the hot water. We also had a split in the 2x4" used to mount the spigots, so the clamps are being utilized for gluing the wood back together.

With the cold water ran, I decided to test fill the tank. Which is fun when the filtration is not set up and you have holes in the overflow! so I had to keep a close eye on it when it got near the overflow

oh, and in typical cat fashion, my cat had to check things out prior to the water going in.

I have a picture on the camera (these are S3 pictures) of how we leveled the tank/stand. Once we got the tank on we knew there was an issue... there was maybe 1/8" space on either side of the tank, so you could rock it on the center. that was noooo good. We pondered what to do for a bit. ultimately, we used wooden shims to move the plywood up to meet the tank and generously filled the gap between the plywood and 2x4 with liquid nails. There is a shim maybe every inch or two with liquid nails pushed in with the shims both inside and out.

I was a little concerned with how things would settle once the tank was full, but at this point there has not been any movement what so ever.

Next step is to purchase two bulkhead kits and a 37g for the sump, along with a DC5000 pump. I'm looking forward to get cracking on the filtration so I can see this thing 100% full and running. 

this coming weekend our new basement steps are going in, and potentially seeing the rest of the framework done as well. After that happens we're dry walling and prepping for paint. Once the prep work is done I can seriously consider beginning to set the tank up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mahlady (Dec 19, 2012)

[email protected] cat


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Mahlady said:


> [email protected] cat


second tank he's done this to. the first was a 45 that he couldnt get out of without assistance.

I hope he tries to get back into the 125 now that it has water in it


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Exciting! What a great build this has turned out to be - subbed!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Exciting! What a great build this has turned out to be - subbed!


thanks. this is the easy part. I need to start sketching up some layout ideas. I want something amazing, and I've got some ideas in my head already from looking at other's tanks.


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Jan 31, 2013)

very cool


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i want ur basement!!
subscribed
oh that cat is awesome!


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

very nice! subscribed as well


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

This is going to be an awesome tank and you are doing a terrific job documenting the build. 

Tell me what you know about the african banded barbs; I am not familiar with them at all. The congos will look great; 40 of them would be all you need IMO. Any idea how the two schools will integrate?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> i want ur basement!!
> subscribed
> oh that cat is awesome!


thanks. I'll post up some other pictures once we're closer to getting done... or i'll toss together an imgur album. it's currently more documented on my facebook.



tomfromstlouis said:


> This is going to be an awesome tank and you are doing a terrific job documenting the build.
> 
> Tell me what you know about the african banded barbs; I am not familiar with them at all. The congos will look great; 40 of them would be all you need IMO. Any idea how the two schools will integrate?


I don't know diddly to be honest. It's been very difficult to get a list of african fish OTHER than cichlids. congo tetra and banded barbs come up quite often while digging through search results. I'm not sure if 40 congo tetra will be too many considering they get to around 3". I plan on starting with 20 and seeing how they look as they get larger.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

A school of 40 3" fish might be just a dream, but I can confirm for you that more is better, at least when it came to my rummynose tetras. Everything I see and read about congos puts them on my short list. Even if they don't always hang together, 40 would make one heck of a display.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

tomfromstlouis said:


> A school of 40 3" fish might be just a dream, but I can confirm for you that more is better, at least when it came to my rummynose tetras. Everything I see and read about congos puts them on my short list. Even if they don't always hang together, 40 would make one heck of a display.


why are they on your short list?

I was thinking of replacing them with african red-eyed tetra instead as they inhabit the same general area of kribensis.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

LOOKING GREAT, and getting closer to water time!!!


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I just like the look of the congos. Beautiful fins and their colors are subtly stunning.

This is YOUR tank; what I like should play no role in what you put in there.


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking forward to some more pictures!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> LOOKING GREAT, and getting closer to water time!!!


not close enough! I still need to figure out the damned filtration... then I'll start playing with that. This thing isnt going to be set up for planting/fish until after the drywall is up and ready for paint.

Funds are tight, but I'm hoping to see this tank going by the end of april



tomfromstlouis said:


> I just like the look of the congos. Beautiful fins and their colors are subtly stunning.
> 
> This is YOUR tank; what I like should play no role in what you put in there.


I just wanted your opinion as I've limited experience with them. I'll probably end up choosing the red eyed tetra though. I'd like to take a bit more care choosing fauna from around the niger river delta. though, i suppose it really doesnt matter.



Frank Abagnale said:


> Looking forward to some more pictures!


me too! tank is on the floor right now. hot and cold water all done. holes drilled for plumbing. next step is to seal the wood with some outdoor wood varnish. Then the tank can be put back up and there it will sit until we do the drywall for that wall...

progress is slowing down. between paying for the basement and paying for the tank my bank accounts are hurting a little bit. Doesnt help i've been working 4 days a week instead of 5 haha.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Hopefully that tank won't crack. That cat has voided the warranty. No going back now.

How did you decide on your lighting? Can you be specific as to which lights you selected?

My 125 is progressing exponentially slower than yours. Not sure if that makes you feel any better. 

Are you still planning on a sump? That would simplify your filtration questions, wouldn't it? Maybe just a sock and then loads of plastic dish scrubbers... maybe some rings as well.

Keep posting pics. I've been following this thread for a while. Great potential. Can't wait to see it full of fish and plants.


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: 125g built in wall tank: water/level test.*

Looks wonderful so far.

Also how does a cat void a warranty?

---
I give my fish coffee


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

CoffeeLove said:


> Also how does a cat void a warranty?


Read the feline print.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

jart said:


> Read the feline print.


Hahahaha


----------



## jshoker (Jun 27, 2010)

oh man...this project is so cool, I wish I have the space/time to do it


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: 125g built in wall tank: water/level test.*



jart said:


> Read the feline print.


Lol

---
I give my fish coffee


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

jart said:


> How did you decide on your lighting? Can you be specific as to which lights you selected?
> 
> My 125 is progressing exponentially slower than yours. Not sure if that makes you feel any better.
> 
> ...


I knew i wanted to go with LED's and had planned on making them myself. but, if i had done that it would be a year before the tank was complete! I'll be using buildmyled.com's "display" plant led fixture. Actually, i'll be using two 32".

I will be using a sump, and that is still in the very early stages of planning. I wanted to use my 55, but it won't fit! The only standard aquarium that petco sells that would fit would be a 29. though, i could source a 37 as well... but I'd prefer to buy from petco during the next $1/g sale. the other option is to buy some acrylic and get to work.

I have around 34" width to fit something, unfortunately. And if I had planned out the base better i would've made sure the inside depth was adequately sized for a tank, as it... it's 11.5". so I can't even sneak the 55 in there.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I hope when you make the sump you'll give us a step-by-step, because I've decided I want to do a 29g wet/dry for my 125 also (I'm waiting on the $1 sale too - lol). I can't remember if your tank is drilled? My isn't and I'll be using a hob overflow box.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I hope when you make the sump you'll give us a step-by-step, because I've decided I want to do a 29g wet/dry for my 125 also (I'm waiting on the $1 sale too - lol). I can't remember if your tank is drilled? My isn't and I'll be using a hob overflow box.


mine is drilled. I assumed that sometime in the future i may want to do a reef tank so I planned ahead. I also like the idea of hiding as much equipment as possible.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

I know this might not be what you want to do, but since there is no dry wall up and the tank is on the floor, couldn't you take out the stand framing you have done and turn the boards the opposite way and regain some space? I know it would be some extra work and cash, but it is better to bight the bullet now and do it, then regret the limited amount of space you have after the tank is up and running and drywall up and painted!!

Just a thought! 

If it were me I would turn the 2X on their vertical that the tank will be sitting on, and install the vertical supports 90* from the way they are now, and you would have A LOT more space! Then put some cross bracing in the main frame where the tank sits and it would be on the money! 

Like I said it would be extra work and $, but it would be soooo much easier now!

Either way this is a COOL BUILD, and I am jealous BIG TIME!!!
Drew


----------



## aluka (Feb 2, 2013)

=< why aren't i more handy? I need to build something like this =<


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

Great build! Where are you in Philly? I'm right by Fitler Square, by where the river trail begins.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> I know this might not be what you want to do, but since there is no dry wall up and the tank is on the floor, couldn't you take out the stand framing you have done and turn the boards the opposite way and regain some space? I know it would be some extra work and cash, but it is better to bight the bullet now and do it, then regret the limited amount of space you have after the tank is up and running and drywall up and painted!!
> 
> Just a thought!
> 
> ...


can't be done  everything is tied in now. the wall, the stand... and we've screwed pressure treated lumber into the cement floor. It would be way too much work. I'd hate to do that to my father in law as well. That and my wife might have a heart attack.

I'll just deal with it, it's really not that bad. I could always give glasscages a shot or order some acrylic and do it myself. Besides, it would be fun. maybe have an 10" x 4' acrylic tank down there? have it flow in from both sides and have the exit in the center.



aluka said:


> =< why aren't i more handy? I need to build something like this =<


it's less me and more my father in law. I came up with the requirements, he planned out most of it. Though, we both did the work. Honestly though, this basement wouldn't be where it is today, and in such a short amount of time, without him.

He's really been the biggest motivation because he's such a work horse, and I am not!



PeterN1986 said:


> Great build! Where are you in Philly? I'm right by Fitler Square, by where the river trail begins.


outside philly in the trevose area.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

got myself a sump tank for free.

This is a 40b from a petco and was used to keep feeder fish. this is already drilled w/ three holes. two next to each other, and another on the same glass but by the other side.

this isn't an ideal set up for me as I'd prefer to have the sump under the tank, but it will work out well enough.

the plan is to have the feed from the 125 go into the two holes that are next to each other. I'll block the other hole and pump out from that end though. I will have a light on it, at least a section, for 10-20g area for growing plants, fry, shrimp, etc.

I intend on using pex instead of pvc pipes for most of the piping to reduce any elbows and keep the system movable in case that needs to occur in the future.

I'm also hoping to take advantage of the space in the "maintenance room" for a rack of 10's or 20's for fry, shrimp, plants, food, whatever. as far as my wife is concerned, if she can't see it, it's doesnt exist! I'd love to have 3 20 longs on top of each other, tied in to the same filtration as grow out tanks. Ideally I'll be able to raise african dwarf cichlid fry here as it is my intention to find some of the other species for this tank and hope for breeding.


----------



## midlife_hobbyist (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm up the road in Fairless Hills....If youm ever need a hand moving a tank (or sheet of drywall) let me know...not very handy but can certainly lend a hand....

The build is looking great. i didn't see it mentioned but I see its in a basement- is there a floor drain or will water changed need to be carried out up a flight of stairs?


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

Thats such a great design- with the room and the tank on a corner...

My 125 sits on two old speakers from the 70s and has a canopy that weighs a ton built for free from scrap wood...

I want a room like yours attached to the back so bad! Can't wait to see the final!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

midlife_hobbyist said:


> I'm up the road in Fairless Hills....If youm ever need a hand moving a tank (or sheet of drywall) let me know...not very handy but can certainly lend a hand....
> 
> The build is looking great. i didn't see it mentioned but I see its in a basement- is there a floor drain or will water changed need to be carried out up a flight of stairs?


take a look back through some of the pictures  I ran hot and cold water into the room and have 25' of pvc running to a utility sink. anything i need to do should be able to be taken care of behind the tank. clean and easy!



whitepapagold said:


> Thats such a great design- with the room and the tank on a corner...
> 
> My 125 sits on two old speakers from the 70s and has a canopy that weighs a ton built for free from scrap wood...
> 
> I want a room like yours attached to the back so bad! Can't wait to see the final!


thanks, kind of a dream come true. only wish i had room upstairs!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

it's been a few weeks since we've had any awesome fish tank updates. since then we've been finishing the rest of the framing and new stairs. couple of weeks ago we drywalled the ceiling, yesterday was the first bit of drywall on the walls themselves... and today we went from this:










to uh... this:










we used mold resistant drywall for the walls, hence the purple/blue/perrywinkle. And, we're 80% done with the drywall. still left is the remaining wall to the right of the picture and the stairwell area.

I can't believe just how far this project has come, not just the fish tank area.

for those running larger tanks like this that have overflows, how did you setup the outflow nozzles?

and the 1st attached photo is of behind the tank. you'll see the co2 tank has a little shelf w/ a hole cut in it to keep it from tipping over. I still need to figure out all this damn plumbing!


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Jan 31, 2013)

Really coming together! I'm sure you're feeling pretty good. That's going to turn out really nice.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

So who wants to come do this for me?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Frank Abagnale said:


> Really coming together! I'm sure you're feeling pretty good. That's going to turn out really nice.


it's pretty amazing to just go down there and stare at the entire basement. it's incredible to see what i had in my head coming to fruition for the placement of the tank. I just hope my skill to make the tank itself look good gets better than it currently is!



Aulonocara_Freak said:


> So who wants to come do this for me?


I will, it'll just cost you a few grand + material + travel expenses.


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

jart said:


> Hopefully that tank won't crack. That cat has voided the warranty. No going back now.





CoffeeLove said:


> Also how does a cat void a warranty





jart said:


> Read the feline print.


Were you sitting by the computer hoping someone would ask that? 

Either way, very well played sir (or madam) I got a good chuckle out of that one



scapegoat said:


>


Desk right in front?

Should be awesome when it's done.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Conrad283 said:


> Desk right in front?
> 
> Should be awesome when it's done.


not in front, just in the area. I don't want to block access to the tank, or require leaning over the desk in order to see anything up close.

hmm, seeing this picture i realize i should've done a better job centering the outlet on that wall... damnit


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

not a huuuuge update as far as the tank goes. but a rather large one in terms of the basement.

the drywall is 100% done, including the taping and spackle. which means, clean up this week, primer this weekend, painting during the week and next weekend.

Once that is done I'm going to start purchasing components for the filtration. I'm debating on how to lay out the sump. I've been very very tempted to just get thick foam/sponge to create the chambers. ultimately really needing just a separation between the intake, outtake, and a section for fish/shrimp/growout. I can't imagine truly needing baffles for this tank considering the sheer amount of surface space for biological filtration to grow already.

i'll have a picture of the area shortly, once it uploads to my computer. having some technical issues! not a huge deal, just has proper edges done now


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

ah there it is. like I said, less of a tank update, more of a basement update. May should see more updates through out. 

I still need to decide on a substrate. definitely thinking darker. it's less natural, but everything stands out so much better


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you doing a dropped ceiling in the basement?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Wolf19 said:


> Are you doing a dropped ceiling in the basement?


only in the area in front of the tank. Most of our electrical and plumbing run through that area, so we decided to make it accessible. the rest of the place is drywall.

Here is the basement pre-tape/spackle










































we'll have the place primed by the end of the weekend, and hopefully painted by next weekend


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice! I love it. Cant wait to see that beast up and running


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Very well done, I'm in process of finishing my basement too. At the mud/taping stage right now and was interested what you did. Smart choice on the dropped area for electrical. Makes it easy to avoid junction boxes.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Wolf19 said:


> Very well done, I'm in process of finishing my basement too. At the mud/taping stage right now and was interested what you did. Smart choice on the dropped area for electrical. Makes it easy to avoid junction boxes.


while we did all the construction up to the point in the pictures, we paid someone to come in and do the spackle/tape.

neither my FIL or I are professionals, and neither of us are great/quick with taping/spackling.

we had two guys come in and were done in 3 days and a total of maybe 6 hours. $600 for the labor, and it looks incredible.



lamiskool said:


> Very nice! I love it. Cant wait to see that beast up and running


neither can I! Hopefully I'll be working on the plumbing tonight. Need to run to Ace for everything after work... and do some planning/sketching during work.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't even want to hear prices. I live in Edmonton, AB (Oil country). We pay top dollar for the mud/spackling. For ~1600sqft of sheetrock I paid $2270 for the work. :'(

I'm also done from getting this off-topic!


----------



## Rwmallery (Mar 24, 2013)

Wow that looks really good! Cant wait to see that setup for sure


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

small update to the area. we just applied primer to the basement this past weekend and now have a single colored basement.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking good scapegoat. I'd be interested in your feedback on the obvious tradeoff of such a tank arrangement. Obviously the clean visual of framing in the tank like that will be offset a bit by not being able to just reach in and service from the front. This inconvenience is one you cn adapt to readily enough I suppose; let us know if it gets in your way much.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

tomfromstlouis said:


> Looking good scapegoat. I'd be interested in your feedback on the obvious tradeoff of such a tank arrangement. Obviously the clean visual of framing in the tank like that will be offset a bit by not being able to just reach in and service from the front. This inconvenience is one you cn adapt to readily enough I suppose; let us know if it gets in your way much.


I think, overall, the extra time and work required to walk around to the front will be offset by the ease of which maintenance itself will become with everything behind the tank. no running hoses to the sink, no buckets, not having to worry about water on the floor.

that being said. I've never maintained a tank of this size, so I'm not sure... and to be frank, I'm not the best at doing tank maintenance. most of my tanks succumb to algae and lack of maintenance due to not being somewhere I typically am, and the pain it is to perform water changes, throw out clippings, etc. very poor excuses, but they are there... i'm a programmer, and lazy  I'm sure I'll work something out to handle the water changes for me later on.

AND that being said; this tank will be in an area we plan on using nightly. My wife can hang out, watch tv, and we can still talk. My toddler can even be awake and around while I do maintenance, all I have to do is lock the door behind me. So this tank, which may be more difficult to work with due to being worked on from behind, is going to get more maintenance than any tank I've owned.

the convenience out weights the inconvenience; especially with a 6'x6' room behind it. I just need to figure out how to adequately use the space since I'm planning on putting a rack back there to raise fry.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 17, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## EAndrews (Apr 8, 2013)

Very cool build !


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Conrad283 said:


> Desk right in front?
> 
> Should be awesome when it's done.


would reccomend an ottoman


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

du3ce said:


> would reccomend an ottoman


it wouldn't be a bad idea. I've some art that I could hand on the wall... purchase a lighting system and have my own little art gallery haha.

Still debating on this area. I need a place to work, but since it's spring I'll hopefully be sitting my ass out on my porch with the computer.

I'd love to get a really comfy chair, or two, a nice curio to keep my scotch in, something to put my feet up and a little table for the scotch glass. that would be pretty slick


----------



## jade_dragon71 (Dec 2, 2005)

Love it! roud:

I would so love to have our 135 built into one of our walls, but I'm sure my hubby would wring my neck if I ever suggested it! 

We have a 38 gallon sump for filtration in ours, with three layers of just regular old API filter pads from fine to coarse. Somewhere along the way we added a polishing filter in the sump as well. As far as biofiltration, I've never had any problems. We even changed our substrate from pool filter sand to black blasting grit recently, and I was pretty concerned about it possibly recycling from that. So far, so good!

Everything from the sump and plumbing to the Co2 injection has been a work in progress! It's getting tight under the stand.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

we finally have paint










i'm trying to convince the wife to let me do a pallet wood wall http://www.cape27blog.com/2012/10/20-diy-pallet-wall/ instead of the green where the end side of the tank is. I think it'd look a whole lot nicer. But I'm not barking up that tree any more until the whole basement is complete.

My mom is coming over this evening, so I'm thinking of either having her watch my son at the house, or come along with me to the LFS to look into tubing so I can start getting the sump put together/tank piped up.

I managed to score eco complete at petco for $12/bag... 6 bags later and I've got the substrate squared away. Next I need to get some eggcrate and rocks to start with the ridge as I'm planning on a lower section to the right of the tank.

I also need to figure out driftwood soon.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (Feb 4, 2013)

Ohhhh Ahhhhh, I like that pallet wall.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> Ohhhh Ahhhhh, I like that pallet wall.


I kind of want a darker more relaxed area there as it will be my office/lounge/adult space. I place to enjoy a glass of single malt whisky while watching the fish and plants. To get lost in a book... or into work. 

but like I said, I'm not barking up that tree until the basement is finished and the garage is cleaned out (so I can store the pallets :icon_evil)

I have been bring up the idea to folks. my wife just doesnt like the idea of the extra work, that she won't have to do, and making things more complicated. but that is what she said about the fish tank wall itself until it was actually done and she loved it.

a neighbor has, probably, a few dozen pallets sitting on her driveway that I'm sure she wouldn't mind seeing disappear. :thumbsup:


----------



## scotty82 (May 9, 2012)

This is sweat. Subscribed.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: 125g built in wall tank: drywall is up*

Looking great!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 

I was planning on plumbing the tank this evening. However the lfs' supply of plumbing goods doesn't work with aqueons monster overflow kit since aqueon uses quarter sizes and they only carry full and half. Sooo I'm doing some online shopping. 

I need to fit a 1.25" interior diameter tube to a 1" npt. I may see about buying a 1.25" barb to 1" barb reducer to put near the end of the line. Or I could just dump the tube into the top of the sump instead of through the bulk heads.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

That pallet wall is genius! I think it would look great in that room. Tell the wifey I said so


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice work! Keen to see where this goes!!!


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: 125g built in wall tank: drywall is up*

This is gonna be sweet! Subscribed! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

*125g built in wall tank: drywall is up*

Your setup looks awesome. I love how you put the tank on a corner. I have been debating a similar setup down the road. I'm defiantly subscribing! Keep up the awesome work!!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

shift said:


> Your setup looks awesome. I love how you put the tank on a corner. I have been debating a similar setup down the road. I'm defiantly subscribing! Keep up the awesome work!!


thanks.

I wanted tank maintenance to be hidden, and locked, away. but I refused to only be able to see it from one angle. it definitely would've been easier to view it from just the front, but I thought this would be a lot more interesting to have.

i'm trying to get stuff together to plumb the tank because it's time to get some water in this sucker and start getting it running.


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I like the color of the walls. I like the pallet wall idea. This is going to be well worth all the effort!

What kind of flooring are you going to install?


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Pallet wall was a cool idea. I was wondering what you are going to do where the drywall sticks out around the tank, moulding?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

xmas_one said:


> Pallet wall was a cool idea. I was wondering what you are going to do where the drywall sticks out around the tank, moulding?


i will be siliconing molding to the tank trim. though, maybe i'll do so with reclaimed wood instead.

I'm fairly pissed though. the guy who did the mudding and taping of the drywall used a spray adhesive for the corner trim for the drywall. he didnt spray near the tank, but the drying of the adhesive caused heat/vapor and the tank's trim itself is now rough to the touch.

there is zero way to be reimbursed, and it's not much of an issue... but it's really annoying to have a brand new tank, never used, with flaws.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

I finally found a reason to use pinterest.

http://pinterest.com/kwilsbach/125-gallon-community-tank/


----------



## eoncloud (Dec 6, 2012)

do the pallet wall, its pretty easy and everyone loves mine i get nothing but compliments its a real eye catcher


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

eoncloud said:


> do the pallet wall, its pretty easy and everyone loves mine i get nothing but compliments its a real eye catcher


right, yours was the one I saw that got me on doing it.

I think it'd frame out the area nicely. the green is too much for the corner I'm afraid. something closer in color would be nice. so it's either getting painted the same brown, or getting the pallet treatment.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

ye olde sump woes.

this sucker is way too noisy. I need to work on venting air at the sump. the 1" tubing doesnt even fill the whole way... i sort've anticipated it would.

pump itself is a fluval sea sp4, rated at 1800 gph. but this is the outlet... granted, the outlet section is a Y. I need to increase pressure.





























drilled the pvc to help vent. didn't work quite as well as I'd have hoped. replacing the 90's with T's to vent more. may go to a large diameter pipe too.










airline going down into the tubing, this help noise a lot.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

the pipes in the sump shouldn't be in water like that, there keeping air from being pulled down and exchanging back and forth. try lowering the water level in the sump, or remove the down pipe below the elbow, see if that doesnt free up the flow a bit


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

i'm attempting to reduce splashing as much as possible as i'll also have a pressurized co2 system attached.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

By setting it up that way your keeping air from being pulled in with the water from the overflow.. which is creating a bottleneck and is more than likely whats making the system noisy. theres better methods to prevent co2 loss in a sump


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Ach1Ll3sH33L said:


> By setting it up that way your keeping air from being pulled in with the water from the overflow.. which is creating a bottleneck and is more than likely whats making the system noisy. theres better methods to prevent co2 loss in a sump


raising the exit points are noisier though. I'm afraid I'm still learning about setting up a sump.

i'll give removing the little bit extra pipe from the 90 a shot though


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

scapegoat said:


> raising the exit points are noisier though. I'm afraid I'm still learning about setting up a sump.
> 
> i'll give removing the little bit extra pipe from the 90 a shot though


It will create splashing, but ideally you want some type of filter immediately under the outflow thats exposed to air, this way the water trickles and is forced through it, then your bio media after that. Look up some pictures of how a wet/dry works. They also sell ebay kits that allow you to convert your current tank into a seal able wet/dry filter that will give you better co2 efficiency. one of my local members just did this....
http://scapeclub.org/forum/showthread.php?19521-Sumpzilla-Lives!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

I wasnt planning on a wet dry. merely a return section with baffles filled with sponge material, a "refugium" of plants and shrimp, snails, etc, another baffle section with sponge, and return pump section.

just a simple sump for extra water and a growout area. My assumption is that there will be plenty of chemical filtration via the surface area on the plants inside and out of the sump.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

noisier with the pipes out of the tank.

all of the silent sump setups i've seen have the pipe under the water level.

I've upped the 1" pvc to 1.25" with a T with one open end to vent. this had a huge affect on the noise, but not enough that i'm satisfied. It's also quieter with the T blocked... I think the next step is to get some foam around the exit pipes to further break up the air bubbles.

here's a video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=J5hX-GoNN90


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

I haven't read back far enough to know exactly what you have set up, but if you have a gate valve on your drain pipe you can close it until it runs completely full and sucks no air. You will want a second drain that can allow for some fudge room... if the water isn't draining through the main drain quickly enough it can go down the secondary instead.

Here is an example of my overflow. The main drain is the one that is completely submerged with the black triangular screen on it. The next drain over is the secondary drain which usually has a slight trickle of water going down it. This drain regulates the water height in the overflow. The last drain on the right is a straight up emergency drain and is capable of handling all the flow if the first two drains are completely clogged.



Because the main drain is adjusted with a gate valve, it is completely full of water and the end of it is submerged under water. No air goes in so none comes out and it is completely silent. The trickle in the secondary drain is hardly audible as well.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

jcgd said:


> I haven't read back far enough to know exactly what you have set up, but if you have a gate valve on your drain pipe you can close it until it runs completely full and sucks no air. You will want a second drain that can allow for some fudge room... if the water isn't draining through the main drain quickly enough it can go down the secondary instead.
> 
> Here is an example of my overflow. The main drain is the one that is completely submerged with the black triangular screen on it. The next drain over is the secondary drain which usually has a slight trickle of water going down it. This drain regulates the water height in the overflow. The last drain on the right is a straight up emergency drain and is capable of handling all the flow if the first two drains are completely clogged.
> 
> ...


i think that is what's considered a "herbie" style drain. Unfortunately, I can't set that up unless I keep the drain on one overflow and the return on the other.

I guess what I have is more or less a commercial durso style which introduces air to prevent the up and down of water in the overflow.

the tank itself is a predrilled aqueon, so there is an overflow about center of each "half" of the tank.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

I saved a thread a while back that showed how to make a bubble trap on the drain. The little holes you put on the horizontal part of the drain don't seem to be venting air well, maybe something like this would work better? I wouldn't want to drain to air either, talk about degassing! I also used to burp horizontal runs of tubing as they collect noisy air bubbles. Getting rid of those dips would have been a better solution of course! Maybe the combination of this plus the Durso would be acceptable. I do love my Herbie though. Reading through the Reef Central Herbie thread one can find examples of Herbies with double overflow boxes and google of the site comes up with 55K hits.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=117264

Try blocking one of the returns on each pair to see if you like the flow better. If you put on anything you will reduce flow, don't want that. Getting rid of as much tubing and sharp angles on the returns as you can will pay off as well.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

So that's kinda what I've got going, just twice the size.

I feel like I need some sort of vent along the tubing itself.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

switched to corrugated pond tubing, 1.25" pvc and T, stuffed some filter foam under the pipes entering the sump. most of the bubbling noise is now gone. I'm thinking of upgrading to a large tube though.

most of my noise now is water movement in the tubes, and this:










I think i might pick up some 1.25" pond tube, like the other stuff i have. I only saw it in the local Lowes by my house. I checked the one near work as well as the home depot and they only have 1". I think I may run 1.25" pond tubing into a 1.25" barb adapted to a 3" T and hang it on the side of the sump and see how that goes.

i think the reducing barb adapter is causing too much restriction/agitation resulting in a ton of noise.

and here are some current shots of the basement itself. we're just a few weekends away from being done. finally


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

nice job on the remodeling. Plants yet?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

j03yYunG said:


> nice job on the remodeling. Plants yet?


nope!

still working on plumbing. I've decided to waste all the money i've spent on the tubes and went with pvc. it's much quieter w/ 45 degree turns slowing the flow a bit and no reducers.

i've glued a pvc coupling right to a small section of tube that connects to the overflow kit's barb. the one side is complete, i'll glue up the other tonight i think and plan the return pvc a little better to clean up the area.

after that I need to measure and plan the baffles for the sump. I'm debating on a refuge area still. The heater I have is a 400w marineland. it's too big! and doesnt heat the water enough to reach 80. so i'm thinking of biting the bullet and purchasing two smaller heaters and trying to sell the 400w second hand.

slowly getting there. this month will be slow on any more progress past that. having just paid for a wedding WHILE renovating our basement hurts the wallet.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

i cut all my noise by upgrading pipe size.
on my 75, its a 1.5 inch vinyl tube drain with one smooth bend. it also cut co2 usage in half over the 1 inch drain.

wet web media has info on drain sizing for GPH ratings, and the effects on noise.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

HD Blazingwolf said:


> i cut all my noise by upgrading pipe size.
> on my 75, its a 1.5 inch vinyl tube drain with one smooth bend. it also cut co2 usage in half over the 1 inch drain.
> 
> wet web media has info on drain sizing for GPH ratings, and the effects on noise.


the overflow kit came with a 1.25" barb for the overflow. I originally had that to an adapter to bring it down to a 1" which is a more common size. i think most of my air issues and noise were caused by this part.

I'm running 2 45 degree angles on both returns to a slip T to turn down 90 and allow air to vent up. once i get under the water I turn another 90 to go parallel with the sump, then a little tubing then another 90 straight up. so this acts as a really nice "trap" and prevents a lot of air from continuing and slows the flow a bit. 

it vents nicely and the water coming out doesnt break the water surface in the sump, and bubbling is minimal. I'm still going to put a sponge over the exits there to further disperse any bubbling.

I'll hopefully get the water running this weekend again for final setup/testing. i still need to modify the water purifier thing as a co2 reactor. that will require some dremeling... gotta find that guy and charge it up.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

I spent some time this past weekend getting the hard pipe mocked up, then glued. 

I still need to test my co2 reactor and finalize that. It currently has a 1" id tube instead of a pvc pipe to grab the water from the bottom and allow the co2 mixing in. hopefully it works out well as I couldn't adhere pvc to the plastic of this water purifier unit.

I haven't ran water through this finished piping; yet. I am currently laying down eggcrate, then going hunting for rocks. I'll rough out the hardscape then refill with water and get things running again.

lastly, I need to figure out the baffles and filtration within the pump. I need two smaller heaters for the "refuge" area, along with the filtration media, which i'm thinking will be mainly sponge and stuffing. I don't believe i'll need tons of bio filtering considering the tank will be planted, as will the "refuge". I'll be relying on the plants themselves, as well as the bacteria on their surface, to do the biological work.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

just an "area" update










seeing as how the tank will be more african themed, i decided the decor of my office/lounge/scotch drinking area should also be loosely african themed.

I have 5 bags of eco complete in the tank now, on top of some eggcrate as a precautionary measure. However, I need more eco complete... i think maybe 2 more bags should do it.

and no, the chairs won't be staying... the blue one at least


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

so the aquarium controller came in yesterday... a raspberry pi










now i just need to learn electronics... I'm planning on a dimmer and timer program as my first addition. I've a gertboard, as well, that should make things easier as it comes with a DAC, which is needed to utilize the 0-10v protocol of the buildmyled.com LED lights. 

the timer will be wired into a a prebuilt power switch https://www.sparkfun.com/products/10747. I'll probably need a few of these to handle things like the co2, heater, lights, etc. For now the co2 and light will come on at the same time. perhaps as I get more comfortable with electronics I'll just get a relay board to toggle multiple relays off the same main.

I am a wee bit away from realizing this part of the project. I still need soldering, and electronics equipment. multimeter is up first... i'll begin by playing with the gertboard digital to analog conversion program and testing outputs to see what sort of amp i need to add to get the appropriate 0-10v's.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: 125g built in wall tank: sump plumbing done. steadily moving ahead*

Looks like the same co2 unit I have... instead of PVC I used plastic like you and then bonded the two plastics... no issues so far after 3 months

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

what did you use to bond the plastic? i found regular PVC glue didnt do a thing


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

still toiling away at this thing... wood is in place.

I'll be ordering the LED fixture today, and will finish cutting the acrylic for the sump baffles either tonight or tomorrow. hopefully this tank will be planted and filled within the month.

terrible picture, sorry! once the light is in place I'll be able to get a better shot.

but, the main piece of wood, on the bottom, is a 19lb piece that is probably 4' long. i've placed two other pieces of wood on it and to the side to somewhat replicate a fallen log. I'm hoping that once plants grow in it will look more natural.

not looking forward to the tannins from this wood though!


----------



## JoeandCarrie (Oct 26, 2012)

you can always soak the wood to release the tannins. if that is all you want to do, the bath tub works well. Just fill it up with as hot of water as possible, let soak for 1-2 hours, drain, repeat. Eventually, it will be noticeably clearer. The first soaks I do out side so any bugs in them stay outside. Then brush and clean the wood, and then move to the Tub for the final tanin removal.

hope it helps, I know I fought 4 months of ice tea water on my community tank because I missed one dang piece of mopani...


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

i'm not sure i'll get the ok to do that... but my wife is working tomorrow and wednesday evening.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

we finally have plants, and light, and filtration.

i didnt follow my plant list, instead relying on a wonderful package from wasserpest, that looked huge in the gallon bag, but not so much planted! 

i have more anubias varieties to put in. more plants will go in along the front areas (blyxa and microsword). the front right, the lower area, will hopefully become fully covered.

the intention is a triangular design, heavily planted along the left down to a rather open area to the right. the vals spiralus will provide a nice backdrop in the center.


----------



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

In wall corner wickedness. roud: Can't wait for trim.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Very nice, I have a 125g planted tank too. Do you have anymore pics from behind the scenes, that include the lighting etc?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

exv152 said:


> Very nice, I have a 125g planted tank too. Do you have anymore pics from behind the scenes, that include the lighting etc?


you got it.

the green tape is holding black foam core board up. it's starting to droop, so a more permanent solution is being considered.

the light is a 6' led fixture from buildmyled.com

the sump is a ~40g display tank from a petco that came predrilled. though, i am only using one hole. I need to redo the baffles i put in, as 1/4" thick acrylic deflects WAY more than i thought it would. it's useless! and peeled off away from the silicone. I have 1/2" thick from a friend (for freeee) that is way thicker than I need, but it won't budge. in the center you see plants, i'll eventually have that lit. it has flora-max in there now.

sadly, i have to stop the tank and redo at least two of the baffles, but that requires draining it and getting out all the substrate. I may work on that this weekend... or i'll just let it go as is and see how things end up.

the plywood to the right, of the bottom picture, will have a shelf eventually to hold the LED driver and anything else i need to put there. 

still need to move the CO2 system from my 20g to this along with getting a new power strip w/ timer.

eventually a raspberry pi will make it's way into the mix and control timing, heaters on/off, reporting, feeding, dosing ferts.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

latest pictures.

including 1 of 10 five banded barbs. We just put these guys in and they're looking great and lovin' life. at $4/fish I left a lone barb at the LFS because it was smaller and skinnier than the rest. Not sure why they didnt just toss it in with the 10 I bought... but whatever.


----------



## ETK (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks great, and nice new fish. I don't think I have seen those kind of barbs around. Are they relatively peaceful? They look similar to tiger barbs/rosey barbs.



scapegoat said:


> Not sure why they didnt just toss it in with the 10 I bought... but whatever.


How annoying. Probably wasn't the owner of the LFS.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

ETK said:


> Looks great, and nice new fish. I don't think I have seen those kind of barbs around. Are they relatively peaceful? They look similar to tiger barbs/rosey barbs.
> 
> 
> 
> How annoying. Probably wasn't the owner of the LFS.


not the owner. rather large LFS... so I'm not sure who actually runs the place.

They're a peaceful, smaller barb. definitely not as nippy and aggressive as the tigers can be. One of the reasons I liked this fish so much was that it had similar markings to the tiger barbs. They're really beautiful in the tank, and am looking forward to getting more.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

some updated plant shots.

I'd also like some ID's of these guys as well, just to confirm what they are.

this pearling beauty!













































the tank has been doing great. new plant growth, pearling of that big guy in the center of the wood. fish have been doing well and loving the space. getting ready to drop my kribs in.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

scapegoat said:


> not the owner. rather large LFS... so I'm not sure who actually runs the place.
> 
> They're a peaceful, smaller barb. definitely not as nippy and aggressive as the tigers can be. One of the reasons I liked this fish so much was that it had similar markings to the tiger barbs. They're really beautiful in the tank, and am looking forward to getting more.


Those are great barbs, they're called Pentazona barbs. My lfs had a huge shipment of them last weekend and they were selling for $1.99 each. So I bought my a group of six. Because they can grow up to 3.5 inches.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Well the tank won't look unplanted for long with those nice weeds in it. Looks really nice. What is going to be planted on the right hand side?

First looks like Hygrophilia corymbosa angustifolia aka willow hygro
Second looks like Hemianthus glomeratus, aka pearlweed or baby tears.
Third is a crypt, Wasserpest knows what that is.
Fourth is good old Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'.
Fifth is likely Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides which apparently has the ridiculous common name Lawn Marshpennywort. There are a couple of other Hydro of similar type that come with other specific names but I am not sure those are valid or not.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

exv152 said:


> Those are great barbs, they're called Pentazona barbs. My lfs had a huge shipment of them last weekend and they were selling for $1.99 each. So I bought my a group of six. Because they can grow up to 3.5 inches.


i'm reading 3.5" as largest measured, but it seems like they're commonly around 1.5-2". I'm hoping to get another 20 or so for the tank as they're really beautiful fish.



Kathyy said:


> Well the tank won't look unplanted for long with those nice weeds in it. Looks really nice. What is going to be planted on the right hand side?
> 
> First looks like Hygrophilia corymbosa angustifolia aka willow hygro
> Second looks like Hemianthus glomeratus, aka pearlweed or baby tears.
> ...


thanks for the names! I actually bought these from wasserpest, and while he did send over more, these are all that survived. I had to wait a week longer than expected to plant b/c my lighting was lost by UPS :/

Right hand side of the tank is going to be open; I'll let the Hemianthus glomeratus take over the ground covering. I may plant more vals along the back though to cover the overflow and rear of tank.

I may end up clipping the Hygrophilia corymbosa angustifolia and letting it take over the inside of the wood as well as the back left corner. 

I'll also probably end up placing another trimming order from wasserpest to fill in the tank... can't beat the price and quality.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

I fixed the sump w/ some free 1/2" thick acrylic.










it's set back up and running, but no pictures. i've lost some space for rooted plants. however, I have some drift wood in my 20g w/ anubius attached to it that I'll dump in here. I also have some riparium plants that I'll put in here. they'll get a T5ho fixture above them


----------



## Bigehugedome (Feb 10, 2013)

just read through this and it looks sweet. I'm also in the Trevose area and that would be my dream as my fiancee and I will be looking for houses in the area next year! looks great!!


----------



## PeterN1986 (Jun 15, 2011)

I've had the pleasure of seeing this tank in person while picking up some danios (they are doing awesome by the way, color is beautiful and they are very active!). It's a great system and once it fills in more, will only get better.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

I think someone got some new fish?????? 
Update!!!


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

very nice. curious at to what led lights you have...


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

So i'm a bit of a dolt and got the five banded barb mixed up with the african banded barb. i've no idea how, other than perhaps mere excitement... the five banded is asian. Not a terrible mistake b/c they're fantastic fish, but not what i want. so i won't be buying any more of them.

I give this tank about a year before I do a redo and focus on a more natural african looking tank. Less variety of plants... and probably no anubias. Considering the amount of light in this tank, they're just algae pads. I have a bunch in a non-lit 20g that only gets spill over light from the 125 and the anubias in it are fantastic looking.

The tank currently houses 12 congo tetra, with another 12 on order, 9-10 five banded barbs, a synodontis of some sort, leopard bushfish, 5 ottos, and my two kribensis (who are days away from laying eggs)

anyway, here are a couple cell phone pictures of the tank as of last night. the water isn't perfectly clear as I replaced some filter media an hour before.

I'll get a better shot of the Elatine triandra in the foreground. it's doing really well, but really reflects light. Even with the light off in the tank, ambient room light will make them easily visible.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

so that last update didn't go over so well; probably because the images were absolutely terrible.

here is a much better shot.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking good, love how smooth it looks in the wall. 

Also loving the plan to go African, don't see too many well done African tanks.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice, basement turned out great too!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

rustbucket said:


> Looking good, love how smooth it looks in the wall.
> 
> Also loving the plan to go African, don't see too many well done African tanks.


thank you so much. African only has been proving difficult. my ottos and five banded barbs are the only fish in there that aren't african. I won't be getting any more of either. Eventually I'll have to fish them out and place them in another tank.

But finding other african community fish is very difficult... and I've done a terrible job sticking to african plants. I'm not pleased with it because of those reasons, but now isn't the time to tear it apart and start over. so i'll keep going for a year or so... hopefully find those elusive fish i want, and redo the tank.



xmas_one said:


> Very nice, basement turned out great too!


thanks. it's a real joy sitting down there. we're still getting things set up though; the tv has a new carpet and couch, but we're lacking other furniture for the area... along with a 60" LED tv or 100" projector.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks really nice, itl look amazing once it fills out.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

samee said:


> Looks really nice, itl look amazing once it fills out.


thank you. i agree! I was a bit lazy on keeping up with my ferts the past couple months. hence the algae (which has steadily reduced).

I'll be taking that stargrass type plant from the left side of the tank and fill out some areas with it. nice thick coverage. after looking at the picture I think it'll do well if trimmed to fit the areas I've planned.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking good. The elatine is filling in nicely. Is that from the stuff I sent you? That stuff can turn into a pain to keep up on maintaining but it grows well and has great color. Keep up on trimming it so it doesn't end up piling up on itself. If you want a plant that has a nice orange/redish color you should look into getting some Hygro. brown. I trim at least 20+ stems out of my tank a week and by the next week it's back up at the top of the tank and growing along the surface. It would do well in your size tank. If it wasn't 10*F where I live I would send you a box full for free.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

ua hua said:


> Looking good. The elatine is filling in nicely. Is that from the stuff I sent you? That stuff can turn into a pain to keep up on maintaining but it grows well and has great color. Keep up on trimming it so it doesn't end up piling up on itself. If you want a plant that has a nice orange/redish color you should look into getting some Hygro. brown. I trim at least 20+ stems out of my tank a week and by the next week it's back up at the top of the tank and growing along the surface. It would do well in your size tank. If it wasn't 10*F where I live I would send you a box full for free.


hey there. yes it is. it's been taking off like crazy lately and could probably use a trim. i'm a little concerned as it appears to be sitting a few mm from the substrate and anchoring itself w/ roots. but there are some parts that are starting to grow over itself. I'm excited to see it fill in the whole front.

I definitely need some color in the tank now. I have a red tiger lotus, but the mother bulb had it's leaves all die off, then it grew another bulb, then grew more leaves, which detached and have a little nodule thing on it and it's floating. I have 3 child bulbs in the tank now, two of which are now growing leaves.

have any pictures of that hygro brown? i might be interested!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

loving this elatine!

it doesn't ship well, but it grows beautifully


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

This tank is incredible! Any close-ups of the congos?

I have a suggestion for catching the ottos; fish traps. Cut the first quarter of a bottle out and shove it in backwards, then stick some algae wafers in as bait. Use a small enough bottle that the other fish can't get in. It works great for bottom-ish critters like cories, ottos, plecos, snails, and shrimp.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Betta132 said:


> This tank is incredible! Any close-ups of the congos?
> 
> I have a suggestion for catching the ottos; fish traps. Cut the first quarter of a bottle out and shove it in backwards, then stick some algae wafers in as bait. Use a small enough bottle that the other fish can't get in. It works great for bottom-ish critters like cories, ottos, plecos, snails, and shrimp.


no real interest in catching the ottos. they're kinda cool, keeping to their own little area.

here's a close up of one of the congos


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

That's looking great! Next time I get out toward Philly I'll have to come see it in person.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

thanks. it's nothing special. but if you're in the area shoot me a message. if you're not a creeper i'll let you in lol.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Nope, I'm not a creeper. I put out runners.


----------



## NYCaqua (Dec 26, 2013)

I tried to get a nice school of male congos before. But out of the 16 i purchased i got 2 males(bought them very small). Horrible luck on my part. But i see more retailers selling guaranteed males nowadays already showing their color. How did you purchase yours?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

NYCaqua said:


> I tried to get a nice school of male congos before. But out of the 16 i purchased i got 2 males(bought them very small). Horrible luck on my part. But i see more retailers selling guaranteed males nowadays already showing their color. How did you purchase yours?


I've an inside man at a local big chain store. Told them how many congos I wanted and that is what I got. I didn't have any choice in the matter as far as male or female.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Man, loving your congos. When they reach full size, oh man they are a fish to behold.

What's your current stock? And are you still thinking of staying african community? There are a few african fish that I keep that have been working super nicely with plants and other fish that make a large community, namely smaller upper jaw bichirs and rope fish, as well as ctnepoma and african knife fish, and I presume/have seen african butterfly fish work as well.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Your tank & setup looks great.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

HybridHerp said:


> Man, loving your congos. When they reach full size, oh man they are a fish to behold.
> 
> What's your current stock? And are you still thinking of staying african community? There are a few african fish that I keep that have been working super nicely with plants and other fish that make a large community, namely smaller upper jaw bichirs and rope fish, as well as ctnepoma and african knife fish, and I presume/have seen african butterfly fish work as well.


yup. only african community fish. though I currently have some 5 banded barbs in there. I have 1 synodontis, 1 ctenopoma acutirostre, 12 congos, 9 5 banded barbs, 5 ottos, 2 kribensis. 3-4 killiefish

the killies are slowly offing themselves... they're quite the jumpers.

I have a small handful of Jae barbs coming in; which are a small, 1.5", rarer african community fish. It's looking like i'll get around 6. i'm hoping to breed them in my breeding tanks and raising the fry. I'd love to place around 50-60 in the tank.

also keeping an eye out for a pair of ctenopoma ansorgii



dewalltheway said:


> Your tank & setup looks great.


thanks!


----------



## Corrie (Jul 21, 2012)

scape, two fish I'd like to see you try...
Haplochromis sp. "flameback"
Haplochromis sp. "ruby" 
I've had them both and they are not so crazy....


Also, search for "clear aquarium netting"....in 1/4".....mounted like window screen on a window screen frame, it fits inside the top molding on the tank and stops jumpers


Here's some.....http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/clear-netting.html


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Corrie said:


> scape, two fish I'd like to see you try...
> Haplochromis sp. "flameback"
> Haplochromis sp. "ruby"
> I've had them both and they are not so crazy....
> ...


hey thanks! I'll be keeping an eye out for both of those fish. ultimately i'd love that huge school of jae barbs with a few cool species of more interesting african fish. those two fit the bill.

i'll take a look at that screening. Still debating whether or not I really care. The killies are more getting themselves into the overflows more than out of the tank. I keep fishing one female out of the outlet overflow, and another from the sump... pain in the butts


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Great looking tank Scape! Lets get that conroller going !


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

HunterX said:


> Great looking tank Scape! Lets get that conroller going !


thanks. I'm getting there. my tire ended up flat due to the sudden frigid weather we've been having. turned out there was no puncture, just a potentially bad seal between the tire and rim along with enough of a size change due to the cold to create a small leak.

$50 later and i'm in business... now to pull the trigger on that amazon order.


----------



## kevreh (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice build, I always like to see built-in tanks. Make sure you seal that wood, moisture and raw wood... not the best thing.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

kevreh said:


> Nice build, I always like to see built-in tanks. Make sure you seal that wood, moisture and raw wood... not the best thing.


Thanks.

I'm not very concerned about the wood... if it starts rotting, which i doubt it will, it just means I've an opportunity to get a bigger tank in there while I fix it


----------



## kevreh (Feb 4, 2014)

scapegoat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'm not very concerned about the wood... if it starts rotting, which i doubt it will, it just means I've an opportunity to get a bigger tank in there while I fix it


Sounds good...I meant more along the lines of mold, which some people are sensitive too.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

kevreh said:


> Sounds good...I meant more along the lines of mold, which some people are sensitive too.


yea definitely. we do have some mold issues in the basement. it does, sometimes, get a little musty smelling in the fish room.

For that reason I have a fan running 24/7 to keep air moving. since this room isn't finished i have access to the 6" or so behind the finished wall, so the fan is leaning up against this opening and blowing air towards the laundry room, which is big and dry thanks to the oil heater.

so far there has been no growth on the wood; but i've noticed some on the concrete block. I might clean out the area a bit back there and hit it up with some drylok


----------



## kevreh (Feb 4, 2014)

Be careful, mold can spread pretty easy. At the least spray a beach solution on the mold to kill it. A dehumidifier will help too.


----------



## Crazy4discus (Jan 30, 2014)

Very nice setup!!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

not really an update on the tank itself, but here is a shot of one of my first successfully raised kribensis fry from that tank.

My lens is not appropriate for taking photos of these small fry. These dudes are about 2 months old, and just over 1/2" in length. this is just one of around 12 fry I have growing out in a 10g.










I have 1 lone fry from the previous batch, around 1/4". And the mom is going to be depositing eggs any day now.

and a crappy group shot of some of them.


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Hey Scape,

TIME FOR AN UPDATE BROTHER!


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

I find it very difficult to get a good shot of this tank. there is a lot of things to reflect off the glass, so I turn off all the lights. it doesn't help that the hygro is out of control. I'll be doing a water change and a hygro culling today and will take another shot.

The tank is coming into it's own now... but the right side is still relatively barren. I haven't found anything I liked there. I may break down and scoop that whole section of eco complete out and toss sand in.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking good. Where did all your Elatine go?

Did you get sick of constantly trimming it?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

ua hua said:


> Looking good. Where did all your Elatine go?
> 
> Did you get sick of constantly trimming it?


there is still some there. and trimming it is a pain in the butt! the huge patch that was there ended up lifting and just ended up being such a pain to deal with.


----------



## EwDeg (Feb 4, 2014)

Phil Edwards said:


> Nope, I'm not a creeper. I put out runners.


Lol clever!


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

very nice!!


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice tank! How are the kribensis doing?


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks.

The Kribs are doing fantastic. They've stopped breeding though. I think it's because their choice of cave location fell in. I'm selling a bunch of plants around that area and will fix their cave to get them spawning again.

they're also sharing the tank with an apisto... need to find this guy a gal too.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Amazing tank man

I love the visual impact of having the right side bare. Just a grass carpet over there would look amazing!


----------

